# Alltrax AXE7245 Display Software?



## MBEV (Sep 28, 2008)

If I remember correctly, last year someone was looking at developing a little display board and third party software to be used these controllers _(basically for convenient real time monitoring without the use of a laptop….)_

Has anything happened with such an item?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

www.tronbikes.com (my friend todd did some stuff on an ipaq)

and

www.xenopi.com (me and my friend Eric are working on an Iphone/Ipod touch interface to a bunch of different controllers. Alltrax is on the list)


----------



## Camaro (Jul 29, 2008)

MBEV said:


> If I remember correctly, last year someone was looking at developing a little display board and third party software to be used these controllers _(basically for convenient real time monitoring without the use of a laptop….)_
> 
> Has anything happened with such an item?


I think your referring to my controller interface unit. This is what it looked like last year. 

I have been working on it and improving it, but I've spent most of my time finishing grad school. I actually just graduated 3 weeks ago. Hurray! Now that school is behind me I have more time to finish this project. 



frodus said:


> www.tronbikes.com (my friend todd did some stuff on an ipaq)


I guess it was a good enough idea that someone else is making something similar.


----------



## BenNelson (Jul 27, 2007)

Adam, who designed the RTD Explorer software for the ReVolt Open Source Controller is also working on a version of it that would be compatible with other popular controllers like the Alltrax AXE.

The software is nice in that it has both a real-time graph and data-logging capabilities.


----------

